# Gothic Gate Post New W.I.P. UPDATE!!



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Continuing on..

Everything goes together the same, only with the extra extensions. I started building the walls with the extensions first. More support that way. 

















Nearly complete, just need to finish the banding. 










Speaking of banding, in order to cover the joint where the extensions are, a bit of banding goes right over top. Remember my number one rule, more glue!










Well thats it for now. I plan to finish the banding on post number 3 and start on the final gate post, number 4 tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Early this morning I finished up the banding on the posts, put all 3 together and took a couple of pics. You can really get a feel for how much taller the new gate post's will be. 

















After that, I was off to Lowe's to pick up the final 2 sheets of 15/32 plywood, in hopes of getting the majority of the 4th post completed. None to be had! The guy in the lumber department told me it would probably be Monday before anymore was in stock. Time to switch gears again..

I went back home and decided to work on the "caps" to the 3 posts. As I said before, I was wanting to wait and cut all the pieces at once. Being that I didn't have much else to do, thats what I did.

Back when I made the original post cap, I made a master piece to set the table saw and miter saw too. I figured I would eventually be making more. To my surprise, I couldn't find it. I looked hi and low, but it didn't turn up. After several trial cuts, head scratch'n, and a few choice words, I had to admit defeat. I couldn't remember the bevels used for the compound angles. 

I found a website that had a calculator. I punched in my numbers, and voila, all the angles needed. For those who are curious, total length, 13-3/4 inches. Both sides beveled to 45 degrees. Each end compound miter, end 35 degrees, bevel 30 degrees. And I thought I could remember that.

Caps partially installed. Almost done.
















After that, I applied caulking. Didn't think a picture was needed. 

Im impressed as to how fast this is going. Of course when you have something to look at, that you already built, it helps. Just have to finish the cap on the taller post, then build the 4th post! Then will be covering some more fun stuff.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

those are awesome!! love the pain job on the finished one in the first picture, very realistic looking! wish I cold work with wood, haven't the foggiest~ hubby probably could, but also have no where to store them, but I would love to have some!!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks! I understand, I feel the same about foam. Storage, yeah thats a problem. Don't know where im going to put them.. yet!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The columns look great so far. Totally with you on figuring out angles. Just can never got my head around it. Good to know there are calculators out there.


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Terra said:


> The columns look great so far. Totally with you on figuring out angles. Just can never got my head around it. Good to know there are calculators out there.


Thanks for the compliments. If your interested, or anyone for that matter, the calculator I used is here: http://www.pdxtex.com/canoe/compound.htm

You just punch in your numbers, and voila, you get the angles. For instance, I knew that I wanted the side pieces to tilt or slope in at 45 degrees. I just couldn't figure out the corner bevel. As long as you know how many sides, and the angle you want, it will give you the rest.


----------



## acookiemonster (Nov 27, 2008)

im very impressed with the amazing workmen ship and quality! GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## HeadStone13 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great cemetery prop building how to!
A cemetery column like yours would look good in any Halloween yard haunt!


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Your work is freaking awesome.....
I have been looking at column plans for a few years now and had not found just the right ones. Until NOW. I am in the process of making my colums to your design. Thank you so much for sharing your talents. Any updates, particularly regarding your plans to change how you painted them?
Inquiring (and panicking) minds want to know.
Thanks again and seriously your work here was nothing short of inspiring.
Dan


----------

